# Howard Stern Needs His Chain Jerked - Hard! Bad Dog!



## moore2me (Mar 11, 2010)

*By now I'm sure you have heard the vile, nasty remarks Howard Stern made overs the radio about Gabourey Sidibes. * He said she was the fattest girl he had ever seen and was too fat to get any more Hollywood roles. His evil remarks are likely to hurt the spirit of the brilliant new actress, Ms. Sidibes, who up until now has been well received (from what I can tell) in the film industry. I can't even imagine having the personal strength, courage, and talent to do what she has done. I feel the least we can do is "put a few burrs under Mr. Stern's saddle." His remarks are wrong. They are those of a hatemonger and they have no place in a society that is trying to improve itself from crimes and evils of the past. What he is spewing out, to quote Mr Stern himself, is just "pig vomit".

His remarks are racist, sexist, and fat hating, Male stars that are/were fat are totally cool and no problem. Guys such as John Goodman, Louie Anderson, Brian Dennehy, Charles Durning, the late Chris Farley, John Candy, and John Belushi are/were beloved by movie fans. 

Fat female stars who have had roles (altho not as many as the men) are: Cameryn Manheim, Cathy Bates, Rosanne Barr, Queen Latifah, Monique, the late Shelly Winters, Mae West, Jane Darwell (Ma Joad in _The Grapes of Wrath_), and Hattie McDaniel (Mammy in _Gone With the Wind_) - plus many more. 

*Here are a couple of links to Howard's offensive broadcast.*
http://celebrifi.com/gossip/HOWARD-STERN-GABOUREY-SIDIBES-TOO-FAT-FOR-HOLLYWOOD-1790094.html
http://www.showbizspy.com/article/201243/howard-stern-gabourey-sidibes-too-fat-for-hollywood.html

One of Howard's main employer at this time is Sirrus/XM radio. This is private satellite radio that we use in our cars or can receive in our homes or businesses. [We currently have this service in the M2M cars - but this is about to change unless something is done about Mr. Stern! *] I think he either needs to be taken off the air or he needs to make a public, sincere, apology to Ms. Sidibes (that she accepts). I cannot continue to support XM/Sirrus radio (and Howard Stern) in this fat bashing and abuse of Ms. Sidibes. XM radio is going to lose my $240 a year if they don't fix this problem. Anyone else offended by Mr Stern's broadcast should follow their conscience.*

*Here is a link to XM/Sirrus satellite or internet radio. *
http://www.xmradio.com/

They have a webpage featuring Stern and two channels completely devoted 24hrs a day (ugh!) to his broadcasts. 
http://www.xmradio.com/talk/index.xmc Howard Stern featured on this webpage.
http://www.xmradio.com/howard100 Hear Howard like he’s never been heard before &#8211; live and uncensored beginning at 6:00 am ET and replayed all day and night.
http://www.xmradio.com/howard101 (west coast feed)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

His comments were horrible, but what else do you expect from Howard Stern? He calls every non-hardbody fat.


----------



## FrancescaBombshell (Mar 12, 2010)

I can't stand him...He is just one of many,many fat haters in this world..


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 12, 2010)

I just find it hard to believe that he's popular. I guess he appeals to all of those people who feel there's too much tolerance in the world and want the world to go back to when you could be openly racist, misogynistic, homophobic, etc. and not be attacked for it. Some say he's merely doing an act, well I say the act is old and done. Time to go away. Okay, rant over.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 12, 2010)

i'm amazed at

1. how offended everyone is by this

2. that people could still be offended by howard stern


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 12, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> i'm amazed at
> 
> 1. how offended everyone is by this
> 
> 2. that people could still be offended by howard stern



I'm more annoyed at Howard Stern than anything. I think he's one of the people that's blocking our development as a species.


----------



## toni (Mar 12, 2010)

What else do you expect from such an ignorant pig? He really has no room to speak. Has he ever looked at himself in a mirror? GROSS!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 12, 2010)

In other news, Howard Stern is desperately pulling another stunt to stay in the public eye.


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 12, 2010)

is it weird that I would totally get nasty with Howard Stern? I dont know what it is, but something about that man gets me hot.


----------



## wtchmel (Mar 12, 2010)

He is an ass! I'm not a fan. Yet, I will say that on oscar night I was thinking that I really wonder if she'll get that many roles due to her size, considering the fucked up society that we live in, and how thin obsessed hollywood is. I hope she does, I love her and love looking at that beautiful face. We'll see.


----------



## duraznos (Mar 12, 2010)

apparently she's already got some roles lined up: http://www.litelysalted.com/2010/03/howard-stern-reeks-of-whiskey-and-sits-o.php

i think people are reacting to howard so strongly about this because this is supposed to be gabby's moment-- the week after her big night as an oscar nominee, her chance to revel in the spotlight and the positive attention that most people are giving her -- and he sorta ruined it. i hope she can brush it off and stay positive.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote from one of the comments:

"I think the real issue is that people are profoundly uncomfortable with a woman that size showing up on their TVs without being apologetic and ashamed of herself. I've seen many comments along the lines of "she needs to lose weight for her own health," but I wonder if what these posters really want is for her to lose weight so they don't have to be confronted with her and the issues she represents."

This says it all.


----------



## Tau (Mar 12, 2010)

Its honestly like they can't stand that she's not embarrassed of herself - that she walks proud and is smart and funny and sweet and hugely talented. They can't believe that this fat, dark skinned black woman does not hate everything about herself and that intimidates them. I hope Gabourey goes on to act in many amazing and different roles - I hope this will be an instance where the gate keepers in that world don't give in to the racist, sexist stereotype and actually respect and reward real talent, no matter what it looks like. And I hope that this young woman stays strong and proud and does not do the whingeing fatty thing that most fat actresses pull. That would be the real embarrasment in my opinion.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tau, I'd like to believe that she's laughing on her way to the bank and then to Bed Bath 'n Beyond to find a lovely new shelf for her Oscar. 

Although I can readily understand that no matter how rich and famous she is, and becomes (she's a fabulous actress and we haven't seen the last of her), such comments publicly scrutinizing her would be very hurtful. What bothers me isn't so much the fat-bashing -- I expected that from the Howard Stern's of the world. It's that they are also taking it many steps beyond that, and approaching publicly sanctioned racism (sanctioned in that their licenses hasn't been yanked and advertisers do not appear to be muzzling them). Fat hatred has always seemed to be one last bastion of socially acceptable displays of ignorance and intolerance. I thought that overt racism went by the wayside long ago.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 12, 2010)

howard stern is the id


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not shocked by Howard Stern at all, he's just an ass, what really surprises me is Robin Quivers reaction to what he said. She lost a lot of weight recently and I would think that as a woman, she would know better than to bash another woman for being big. Shame on you


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 12, 2010)

Eh. He's just clamoring for attention. This is his silly little schtick and the less attention anyone pays to him the better. Boycotts and phone calls and even blog posts are what he's looking for. The whole "shock jock" genre needs to die.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 12, 2010)

Let's face it, since Sidibe is unapologetic about her size and is breaking stereotypes about larger women (especially in Hollywood), Howard Stern won't be the last person to say things like this. But we all have your back, Gabourey!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 12, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> is it weird that I would totally get nasty with Howard Stern? I dont know what it is, but something about that man gets me hot.



Um, eww. I guess there really is no accounting for taste.


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 12, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Um, eww. I guess there really is no accounting for taste.



hey thanks.


----------



## Eager Eater (Mar 12, 2010)

I thought Howard was very harsh. 

If he'd been paying attention, he would've known that Gabby was well aware of her size and that she had already lost weight ever since filming Precious and is continuing to exercise. 

She deserves a great career. In my eyes, she's beautiful, and I'm glad she's taking care of herself.


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 12, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Tau, I'd like to believe that she's laughing on her way to the bank and then to Bed Bath 'n Beyond to find a lovely new shelf for her Oscar.



She didn't win this year...although I am sure that the shelf will come in handy soon!


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 12, 2010)

I just saw Gabby on The Soup with Joel McHale(the man that loves to make fun of fat people) so I'm guessing Gabourey will be just fine....


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 14, 2010)

It's just a PR stunt, however he's not wrong.

Her available roles will be severely limited because of her size. Just cause Stern said it in a crass manner doesn't make it any less true.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 14, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Um, eww. I guess there really is no accounting for taste.



:huh: that's not very nice...


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 14, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> It's just a PR stunt, however he's not wrong.
> 
> Her available roles will be severely limited because of her size. Just cause Stern said it in a crass manner doesn't make it any less true.



Only because people think that fat people, women more specifically, can't be believable in certain roles - roles that have nothing to do with being the cheery sidekick or self defacing in some way. Or roles that just plain have mostly to do with being fat.

Until someone takes the chance to cast us in roles where we CAN be a romantic lead, or a comedic lead in a story that doesn't play to our fatness and stereotypes, then yeah. She will continue to be limited in what she can do.

God willing she tests those limits on a regular basis.


----------



## admjg8 (Mar 14, 2010)

to the OP: you posting a thread like this just shows that Howard has already won. 

This is exactly the type of attention he seeks and thrives on.

I'm sure he'd thank you deeply for this.


----------



## mithrandirjn (Mar 15, 2010)

It's like Stern was close to making a salient point, that Hollywood is overly-image conscious, that he was aiming his criticism at people like Oprah (whether you agree or disagree), yet he then goes waaaaaay the hell over the top when describing this actress. Shock jock, guess it shouldn't be surprising.

But she's already got more acting gigs lined up, she's apparently exercising and taking care of herself, so if she's working, happy, and healthy, then why should any more of it be anybody's business?


----------



## Davastav (Mar 22, 2010)

Listen all - Howard Stern has a fan base who now pay to hear diatribe such as this. This is nothing new...When he was on Free Radio this was Standard Operating Procedure for him....I wouldn't waste anymore mental energy on Stern - he is not to change his format nor will his fan base change...In fact I never heard of the story if wasn't for this forum. Gabby is an adult and she full well knows what Hollywood attitudes are towards her body and I'm sure she will come out fine.


----------



## BBW Goddess Anna (Mar 22, 2010)

moore2me said:


> *By now I'm sure you have heard the vile, nasty remarks Howard Stern made overs the radio about Gabourey Sidibes. * He said she was the fattest girl he had ever seen and was too fat to get any more Hollywood roles. His evil remarks are likely to hurt the spirit of the brilliant new actress, Ms. Sidibes, who up until now has been well received (from what I can tell) in the film industry. I can't even imagine having the personal strength, courage, and talent to do what she has done. I feel the least we can do is "put a few burrs under Mr. Stern's saddle." His remarks are wrong. They are those of a hatemonger and they have no place in a society that is trying to improve itself from crimes and evils of the past. What he is spewing out, to quote Mr Stern himself, is just "pig vomit".
> 
> His remarks are racist, sexist, and fat hating, Male stars that are/were fat are totally cool and no problem. Guys such as John Goodman, Louie Anderson, Brian Dennehy, Charles Durning, the late Chris Farley, John Candy, and John Belushi are/were beloved by movie fans.
> 
> ...



This is what defines "shock jock". Making controversial statements that borderline and even go over offensive without saying anything illegal. This gets people talking on both sides, agreeing with and protesting. This gets him more press, and the more you are in people's minds for good or bad (by his standards) is a good thing. 
This is entirely too pathetic. He is like the bully who beats up on or maks fun of others to make himself feel more powerful, when all it does is make them look weaker.


----------



## calauria (Mar 22, 2010)

toni said:


> What else do you expect from such an ignorant pig? He really has no room to speak. Has he ever looked at himself in a mirror? GROSS!



I was thinking the samething....


----------



## NYCGabriel (Mar 23, 2010)

admjg8 said:


> to the OP: you posting a thread like this just shows that Howard has already won.
> 
> This is exactly the type of attention he seeks and thrives on.
> 
> I'm sure he'd thank you deeply for this.



Sarcasm isn't needed. And do you really think he would come here?


----------



## NYCGabriel (Mar 23, 2010)

calauria said:


> I was thinking the samething....



He must've had some issues with weight and self image. You compare his current self to his past one, he looks positively sickly now! Who is he to mock the appearance of others when he looks like a crack addict??

I remember him from the 80s and early 90s and while he wasn't overweight, he wasn't so rail thin. I remember him ranting on the radio about his lunches (1 bottle of water, half a slice of wheat bread and one baked potato with nothing on it) in a bid to lose weight. I betcha he's anorexic


----------



## Orso (Apr 1, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I just find it hard to believe that he's popular. I guess he appeals to all of those people who feel there's too much tolerance in the world and want the world to go back to when you could be openly racist, misogynistic, homophobic, etc. and not be attacked for it.



That explains exactly *why *he is popular. Unfortunately the mother of the bigots is always pregnant.


----------



## Aswani (Apr 3, 2010)

moore2me said:


> *
> 
> His remarks are racist, sexist, and fat hating, *


*

What were his racist remarks? I'm dying to know. And yes, he is a royal douche.*


----------



## moore2me (Apr 3, 2010)

Aswani said:


> What were his racist remarks? I'm dying to know. And yes, he is a royal douche.



3/9/2010 quoted from _Showbiz Spy Magazine_
http://www.showbizspy.com/article/201243/howard-stern-gabourey-sidibes-too-fat-for-hollywood.html

SHOCK jock Howard Stern has unleashed a tirade of verbal abuse at Oscar-nominee Gabourey Sidibe.

*Theres the most enormous, fat black chick Ive ever seen*, Stern said on his Sirius satellite show on Monday.

She is enormous. *Everyones pretending shes a part of show business and shes never going to be in another movie*.

She should have gotten the Best Actress award because shes never going to have another shot. What movie is she gonna be in?

Stern and co-host Robin Quivers went on to discuss the impossibility of Gabby finding any work in Hollywood after _Precious_.

And Oprahs lying and saying youre going to have a brilliant career, said Robin.

Oprahs another liar, a filthy liar, said Stern. Shes telling an enormous woman the size of a planet that shes going to have a career.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sidibe recently revealed that shed like to take on a role in a comedy role.
Ive done a serious role and now I want to be funny, she said. So Im still holding on to my job just in case it doesnt work out.

I work for the Fresh Air Fund and we send kids to camp. I love it but well have to see what happens.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Moore's comment - I find his comments racist and sexist because men and specifically white men who are fat were not singled out by Howard as never having a career in showbusiness. As you know we have had and continue to have male comics who are the size or larger than Ms. Sidibes.*


----------



## Aswani (Apr 4, 2010)

She's an SSBBW, she's a dark-skinned African-American and she's female. That is typically not considered a recipe for success in a fat-phobic industry that tends to not create great lots of great roles for women or minorities. 
The difference is that Howard doesn't come from a place of anger and criticism for such an industry when he makes these comments. But in my opinion he's basing his comments on Hollywood's ugly history. I see more harsh truth than racism in his comments. But it's true he's FAR from a size acceptance advocate. My feelings are Oprah is being extremely disingenuous with her comments about Gabby's "great future" as an actress. I wouldn't be surprised if Oprah is paying for Gabby's weight loss transformation so she can exploit the event on her show.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 5, 2010)

Aswani said:


> She's an SSBBW, she's a dark-skinned African-American and she's female. That is typically not considered a recipe for success in a fat-phobic industry that tends to not create great lots of great roles for women or minorities.
> 
> *The difference is that Howard doesn't come from a place of anger and criticism for such an industry when he makes these comments. But in my opinion he's basing his comments on Hollywood's ugly history. I see more harsh truth than racism in his comments.* But it's true he's FAR from a size acceptance advocate. My feelings are Oprah is being extremely disingenuous with her comments about Gabby's "great future" as an actress. I wouldn't be surprised if Oprah is paying for Gabby's weight loss transformation so she can exploit the event on her show.



One doesn't have to speak in anger to carry & infect others with racial and sexist misogyny. Infact, some of the most sinister and dangerous messages are given by orators who speak in flowery words or or scientific sounding data. Other "pop icons" to watch out for are ones who use the language that a certain group such as teens, preteens, or young adults speak but fill their audiences' heads with hate, untruths, and malcontent. Howard used his airtime to insert a message that will continue to inflict damage on women, fat women, and/or black women. 

I think anyone who is a public figure and has a public forum has the responsiblity to improve society's injustices. Howard or his sidekick could just have easily used their airtime to praise Gabby. You and I know that what she did was a truly remarkable thing. This woman deserves praise. She is a role model for young women, fat women, black women, and women wanting to be actresses. 


As far as Oprah goes with weight loss exploitation - "O" has been up and down with weight loss in her personal life enough to know the real score. She has used her own weight struggles on TV and is smart enough to know about Gabby's journey on the same rollercoaster. Oprah's one smart cookie and one of her strengths is making money. If Gabby can hook up part of her career with Oprah's it will be a good thing - no doubt resulting in $$$$.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

DeniseW said:


> I'm not shocked by Howard Stern at all, he's just an ass, what really surprises me is Robin Quivers reaction to what he said. She lost a lot of weight recently and I would think that as a woman, she would know better than to bash another woman for being big. Shame on you


I expect nothing less from Howard Stern because he's the intellectual equivilent of a turnip (apologies to all turnips). A known misogynist, he surrounds himself with syncophants, Quivers being his um.....biggest cheerleader. She has ALWAYS been a self hating Black/African American person (laughing the loudest at his racist comments) and self-hating fatty. When I used to listen to him many years ago on broadcast radio, she thought he was just charming and that hasn't changed. To expect her to behave any other way is delusional considering her over 20 year track record (and salary) with him.
The only positive thing I can say about him is that at least he isn't Opie and Anthony who openly & frequently ridicule the mentally challenged. Oh, and that all fat sisterhood is unfettered by his odious attention best dedicated to brainless skeletal bimbos.


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 13, 2010)

You know, I'm not even shocked or angry anymore. The dude has been saying ultra crude stuff. Sadly, it's expected of him.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 14, 2010)

I dunno why hes such a jerk to fat people. His on air bud Arty Lange is fat and i barely hear a joke that involves his weight.

(Artie Lange is hilarious by the way)


----------

